# Looking for layout planner



## erer271 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am looking for a great layout planner I would like if it is downloadable but a CD would ok.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just got Xtrk Cad, it works really nice and is the full program for free. Just do a Bing search. I'm still learning how to use it even though I'm the kind that can see what I want to build in my head and then just build it allot better than drawing it out. Here is a link

http://www.mizelltrains.com/xtrkcad.html


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like AnyRail as well, it works well and is simple to get working. I tried XtrkCAD, but the user interface was non-intuitive to be charitable.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyrail (link above) has a free 50-piece starter version. Full version is around $60. Excellent track library.

Also consider SCARM ... freeware ... the developer is a member here, and is very proactive about responding to suggestions. www.scarm.info

TJ


----------



## erer271 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you. I like Anyrail.


----------

